# Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart



## TheSystemUI (30. April 2017)

*Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Hallo.

Seit nunmehr zwei Wochen schlage ich mich nun mit dem Problem herum, dass Windows 10 (1703) bei jedem Start eine Datenträgerüberprüfung durchführen will, was auch immer das ausgelöst hat. Der Countdown lässt sich problemlos überspringen, allerdings wird nach Ablauf der 8 Sekunden ohnehin keine (sichtbare) Prüfung gestartet, sondern der Start geht ganz normal weiter und ich lande sofort auf dem Lockscreen.

Heute wollte ich mich dann endlich mal der Behebung widmen, aber ich komme leider im Moment nicht mehr weiter.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration besteht aus einer Samsung SSD 830 mit 64GB (NTFS), eine Seagate HDD mit 2TB (NTFS) und eine ältere WD HDD mit 500GB (ext4). Hier noch ein Screenshot aus der Datenträgerverwaltung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgendes habe ich bisher getan (jeweils für alle Datenträger, nicht nur C):

*chkntfs c:* Meldet die Datenträger als nicht fehlerhaft.

*fsutil dirty query c:* Bestätigt, dass das Dirty-Bit nicht gesetzt ist.

*chkdsk c:* Findet im laufenden Betrieb keine Fehler.

*chkdsk c: /f /r* Jetzt findet nach dem Neustart tatsächlich eine Prüfung statt, es werden jedoch keine Fehler gefunden. Nach einem Neustart ist alles wieder wie zuvor und es wird eine Überprüfung angekündigt, aber nicht ausgeführt.

*CrystalDiskInfo* ausgeführt, um die Platten auf SMART-Fehler zu prüfen, aber da ist auch alles in Ordnung.

*fsutil dirty set c:* genutzt, um das Dirty-Bit manuell zu setzen. Nach einem Neustart wird eine Prüfung ausgeführt. Das Dirty-Bit wurde auch wieder zurückgesetzt. Trotzdem "prüft" er bei jedem Start aufs neue...

*sfc /scannow* Findet keine Integritätsverletzungen.

*Sauberer Neustart* ohne Autostart-Programme und Nicht-Microsoft-Dienste und *Abgesicherter Modus* helfen auch nicht.

Die *Ereignisaneige* liefert auch keine verwertbaren Informationen.

Unter *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager* den Wert von "BootExecute" von "autocheck autochk *" zu "autocheck autochk /P *" geändert, um eine Prüfung zu erzwingen. Diese läuft nach dem Neustart auch durch, sobald allerdings der Standardwert wieder gesetzt ist, geht alles wieder von vorne los.


Die Prüfung kann natürlich umgangen werden, indem man diesen Registryeintrag einfach rausnimmt, bzw. die Datenträger einfach von der Prüfung auf das Dirty-Bit (das ja NICHT gesetzt ist) ausschließt (also über den Eintrag in der Registry oder chkntfs, was das ja letztlich auch nur automatisch übernimmt). Gelöst ist das Problem dadurch aber ja auch nicht, sondern wird nur ignoriert.


Also, die Preisfrage: Was übersehe ich hier die ganze Zeit? 


MfG


----------



## HisN (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Du hast ein Multiboot mit einem älteren Win installiert gehabt?
Die Datenträger-Uberprüfung will auch explizit C:\ Prüfen? Oder steht da eventuell ein anderer Buchstabe?


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Lasse die Überprüfung mal durchlaufen und achte am Ende bei den Ergebnissen darauf ob bei defekte/unkorrigierbare Sektoren ein Wert =/= 0 steht. 
Könnte auf eine sterbende Platte hindeuten. Backup nicht vergessen. 

Was sagt CrystalDiskInfo genau? Mach da mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## TheSystemUI (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Nein, kein Multiboot mit Windows, aber auf der WD 500GB Platte ist ein Ubuntu installiert, wobei GRUB aber in der EFI-Partition der SSD liegt.

Die Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Start zeigt überhaupt keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben an, nach dem Countdown kommt sofort der Lockscreen. Wenn ich sie manuell starte prüft sie ja sowieso das Laufwerk, dass ich angegeben habe.

Edit: Hier nochmal die Screenshots von CrystalDiskInfo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Eventuell mal Windows neuinstallieren. Da kannst du ja gleich die aktuellste stable Build nehmen.


----------



## TheSystemUI (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Eben das wollte ich ja vermeiden, weil ich das Anfang des Jahres schonmal machen durfte. Ich meinte übrigens natürlich Version 1703, was ja die aktuellste stabile ist. Habe das im Startpost korrigiert. Kam da mit dem Ubuntu Releasezyklus durcheinander


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

D:/ST2000DM001: 9 Suchfehler, 1 Schreibfehler.

Eventuell einmal fsutil dirty query d:


----------



## TheSystemUI (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Hatte ich schon. Ist angeblich auch nicht fehlerhaft.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt nochmal komplette Überprüfungen mit chkdsk /f /r durchgeführt. Hier die Logs. Für mich ist da nichts erkennbar, was einen defekt der SSD oder der Seagate Platte erkennen ließe. Kann ich in Windows eigentlich auch die WD Platte prüfen, oder muss ich das unter Linux mit fsck machen? Würde das überhaupt etwas nützen, da Windows mit dem Ext4 Dateisystem und der Swap-Partition doch ohnehin nichts anfangen kann?

Hier der Log der SSD:


Spoiler





```
Dateisystem auf C: wird überprüft.
Der Typ des Dateisystems ist NTFS.

Eine Datenträgerüberprüfung ist geplant.
Die Datenträgerüberprüfung wird jetzt ausgeführt.                         

Phase 1: Die Basisdatei-Systemstruktur wird untersucht...
  242176 Datensätze verarbeitet.                                                          Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
  9411 große Datensätze verarbeitet.                                      0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.                                
Phase 2: Die Dateinamenverknüpfung wird untersucht...
  308784 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.                                                       Indexüberprüfung beendet.
  0 nicht indizierte Dateien überprüft.                                0 nicht indizierte Dateien wiederhergestellt.                      
Phase 3: Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden untersucht... 
12 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SII der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
12 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SDH der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
12 nicht verwendete Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden aufgeräumt.
Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
  33305 Datendateien verarbeitet.                                        CHKDSK überprüft USN-Journal...
  39775568 USN-Bytes verarbeitet.                                                           Die Überprüfung von USN-Journal ist abgeschlossen.

Phase 4: Es wird nach fehlerhaften Clustern in Benutzerdateidaten gesucht...
  242160 Dateien wurden verarbeitet.                                                      Dateidatenüberprüfung beendet.

Phase 5: Es wird nach fehlerhaften, freien Clustern gesucht...
  6013448 freie Cluster verarbeitet.                                                       Verifizierung freien Speicherplatzes ist beendet.

Dateisystem wurde überprüft, keine Probleme festgestellt.
Keine weiteren Aktionen erforderlich.

  60999561 KB Speicherplatz auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
  36484888 KB in 149698 Dateien
    106488 KB in 33306 Indizes
         0 KB in fehlerhaften Sektoren
    354393 KB vom System benutzt
     65536 KB von der Protokolldatei belegt
  24053792 KB auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

      4096 Bytes in jeder Zuordnungseinheit
  15249890 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
   6013448 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

Interne Informationen:
00 b2 03 00 65 ca 02 00 92 55 05 00 00 00 00 00  ....e....U......
d8 01 00 00 fa 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  .....X..........

Die Überprüfung des Datenträgers wurde abgeschlossen.
Bitte warten Sie bis der Computer neu gestartet wurde.
```




Und der von der Seagate Platte:


Spoiler





```
Dateisystem auf D: wird überprüft.
Der Typ des Dateisystems ist NTFS.
Die Volumebezeichnung lautet Data.

Eine Datenträgerüberprüfung ist geplant.
Die Datenträgerüberprüfung wird jetzt ausgeführt.                         

Phase 1: Die Basisdatei-Systemstruktur wird untersucht...
  1074633 Datensätze verarbeitet.                                                          Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
  385 große Datensätze verarbeitet.                                      0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.                                
Phase 2: Die Dateinamenverknüpfung wird untersucht...
  1184755 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.                                                       Indexüberprüfung beendet.
  0 nicht indizierte Dateien überprüft.                                0 nicht indizierte Dateien wiederhergestellt.                      
Phase 3: Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden untersucht... 
3 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SII der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
3 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SDH der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
3 nicht verwendete Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden aufgeräumt.
Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
  55062 Datendateien verarbeitet.                                        CHKDSK überprüft USN-Journal...
  10896 USN-Bytes verarbeitet.                                                           Die Überprüfung von USN-Journal ist abgeschlossen.

Phase 4: Es wird nach fehlerhaften Clustern in Benutzerdateidaten gesucht...
  1074617 Dateien wurden verarbeitet.                                                      Dateidatenüberprüfung beendet.

Phase 5: Es wird nach fehlerhaften, freien Clustern gesucht...
  116232847 freie Cluster verarbeitet.                                                       Verifizierung freien Speicherplatzes ist beendet.

Dateisystem wurde überprüft, keine Probleme festgestellt.
Keine weiteren Aktionen erforderlich.

1953382399 KB Speicherplatz auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
1487000812 KB in 939948 Dateien
    246448 KB in 55063 Indizes
         0 KB in fehlerhaften Sektoren
   1203751 KB vom System benutzt
     65536 KB von der Protokolldatei belegt
 464931388 KB auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

      4096 Bytes in jeder Zuordnungseinheit
 488345599 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
 116232847 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

Interne Informationen:
c9 65 10 00 64 2e 0f 00 79 30 0f 00 00 00 00 00  .e..d...y0......
46 1c 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  F...............
```


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Windows kennt nur sie eigenen Dateisysteme (NTFS und FAT) und kann auch nur auf Partitionen zugreifen die entsprechend Formatiert sind. Die Linux-Platte musst du unter Linux prüfen.


----------



## TheSystemUI (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Kann ein (fehlerhaftes) windowsfremdes Dateisystem denn dann überhaupt eine Datenträgerüberprüfung unter Windows auslösen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*



TheSystemUI schrieb:


> Kann ein (fehlerhaftes) windowsfremdes Dateisystem denn dann überhaupt eine Datenträgerüberprüfung unter Windows auslösen?



Möglich. Windows findet freien Festplattenspeicher oder unbekannten Festplattenspeicher, mit dem es nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## TheSystemUI (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Habe die Platte mit fsck geprüft, keine Fehler.
Alle Datenträger abzustecken bis auf die SSD hilf übrigens ebenfalls nicht, der Countdown erscheint weiterhin bei jedem Start.

Es ist auch wirklich nur der Countdown, eine Prüfung findet danach ja nie statt. In der Ereignisanzeige taucht entsprechend auch nie ein Log von einer Prüfung auf, wenn ich sie nicht manuell vor einem Reboot angestoßen habe. Ich muss nur diesen Countdown irgendwie wegbekommen...


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Ist dann wohl wirklich ein Problem vom Windows.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Hast du mal versucht das abzuschalten in der registry?Datentrager Konsistenzprufung (CHKDSK) abschalten - CHIP


----------



## TheSystemUI (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ständige Datenträgerüberprüfung beim Systemstart*

Ja, das werde ich jetzt wohl machen, auch wenn es die Problemursache ja nicht behebt, aber ich habe jetzt keine Lust deswegen Windows neu aufzusetzen.


----------

